# Blue screen/freeze



## daedelus_helios (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey ive had my computer for a while now and i was running the windows 7 trial, that was fine a couple of bluescreens but every1 gets that from time to time, then i installed vista because 7 ran out, and its hanging all the time. Which is weird because before 7 vista was on here running fine.

I have a RampageII extreme, 6 gig of ram, i7920 (2.66ghz) running at 4ghz

My Cpu Voltage is 1.27500 anyone know whats going on

Thanks in advance


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Full system specs.

You should never get Bsod's unless your system is unstable. This is very bad and can corrupt windows over time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep as said you should never get BSODs.

when you installed vista was it on a fresh clean hard drive, downgrading from a newer OS to an earlier one can cause problems.

did you do a repair install of vista?

did you reinstall the motherboard drivers?

have you overclocked the system since your posting this in the overclocking forum.


----------



## daedelus_helios (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, Processor intel core 17 920
voltage 1.264
core speed 4021 mhz 
multiplier 191.5
qpi link 3447.2

Motherboard - rampage II extreme

Memory- Patriot Viper 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 (1600MHz) Tri-Channel DDR3
DRAM frequency 766
FSB DRAM 2:8

GPU ATI Powercolor HD4870 
-------------------
It was a clean install, i have installed the mobo drivers, and i have not touched the overclock settings as it was done for me by www.overclockers.co.uk/ when i bought it. this was the bundle: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-045-OE


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have to save the overclock settings in the BIOS overclock profiles, do a fresh install from scratch then load the overclock profiles.

I have the asus rampage formula and have built a few systems with your board and sorted problems with your board such as what you have and I found that going back to default before doing a fresh install works better than with the OC on.

did it have an OS on it when you got it from overclockers? did you get BSODS then?

if so the overclock settings were wrong which is unusual for overclockers as I know them to be very good at this sort of thing.


----------



## daedelus_helios (Apr 23, 2008)

It didnt have an OS i built it myself, i will try a clean install and reloading their OC settings, ill keep you posted thanks in the mean time


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck


----------

